# Best Type of Rollers/Tumblers? Going to buy some..



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys I was going to buy some more rollers and/or tumblers. I was wondering which breed performs the best? Which is the most hawk resistant but is still a wonder to see flying? Thank you =]


Gurbir


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Go with oriental rollers, best chance against hawks around here!


----------



## guvensancak (Feb 21, 2009)

Dear Gurbir ;

At first,I d like to advice visit this link :
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/turkish-doneks-33538.html

If you want to feed these birds, I d like to give you a couple as a gift with my all pleassure.

Do you have an opinion as to come to Turkey or Istambul? We would like to entertain and to show the performance of our birds to you and other friends with our honored.

Regards from Istambul

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------

